

Sorting Digital Photos @ "Face Value" - indiejade
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/products/2008-09-16-picasa-google_N.htm?csp=34

======
liuliu
riya.com never pay attention to its software. Google comes, who can say the
face recognition feature is a killer app now?

